# Critique :)



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I thought I'd ask and get some other people's opinions, since it never hurts, and I still have tons of room for learning.  Any who, she's my yearling. So if anyone feels like exercising their mad judging skills, that'd be awesome. :lol:

And if Lacie wants to say more than "Not bad" and "she looks nice", I'd appreciate it.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well Emma you are forgetting a couple views


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Whoever I'm forgetting, I'm sincerely sorry. :lol: Was that supposed to be funny, I don't think I'm understanding anything tonight....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Over all a nicely put together doeling. The only two real faults I can pick out from the picture are; her front legs are set a touch to far forward. They line up in front of her shoulder instead of directly under it. If they were in the right place, she would have an even better chest. And the rump is a bit steep. Not a terrible amount. 
If you pinched her down before the picture, that doesnt aid in asking for opinions as we are not seeing the goat in its true stance. Pinching down is common in shows but a good judge is going to look for an animals true stance and will not be fooled by the pinch down.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Dave! 

Nope, not pinched down. When I do she squats waaay down, so I figured no. :lol: She looks even better on the move, her rump levels right out and her brisket looks a touch better, but definitely needs improvement there.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

As you know Emma, I know practically nothing about conformation but I think she's really pretty


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I think you should give it a go, everyone starts somewhere. And later if you want to see how you did I can beg Lacie to do an in depth critique.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> I think you should give it a go, everyone starts somewhere. And later if you want to see how you did I can beg Lacie to do an in depth critique.


Ok, let me go look in a book and then you can embarrass me


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I forgot to mention that it looks like she is going to have great smooth shoulders and her rear legs are very nice. You should be able to draw a straight line from the end of the but/base of the tail straight down and that line should touch the outside of the back of her legs. The legs should parallel the line.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Eh, this again, I already did it last year! :ROFL: I'll let everyone else have a wack at it for a bit, then I'll let you know what I think 

And Emma, I think she meant that you're forgetting the rear and front pics


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Rear and front pics? That would only make sense. :ROFL: Nah, she needs a bit more width between the hocks, but width elsewhere is good.
Yes, I just saved myself a trip back outside with the camera. 

Wait, wait, wait.... I don't even have to do any begging? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, that would have helped, but I had caramel apple empanada's for desert :yum: Makes things so much better :greengrin: So no, no begging


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

You know what I had? A german potato pancake thing. Brother made it for his class, I think he might be trying to poison them.... it was nasty.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:slapfloor: Eww! That does not sound good at all! :lol: 

What happened to everyone else who was doing critiques?! They all left! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

It was potatoes, onions, and egg fried in bacon grease. Incredibly slimy. 

LINDSEY! Get yourself over here girlie! Lacie only has so much hair to pull out..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: But I was saying :GAAH:, not :hair:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I know, and you have thick hair anyways. :lol: But she probably didn't know that..


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

*tap* *tap* *tap* 

Well Lacie, if you don't feel like judging just yet, I vote grabbing the girl child and having her have a go at it, you know since it's like only 2ish years before she can get licensed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yaaayyy! :stars: Because I really didn't want to do it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, her judging;

*Pros:*
Long body, could use a touch more length
Nice depth, I bet those ribs will drop down nicely after she kids 
Great blending in the chest floor to girth, and neck to brisket and withers
Smoothness throughout
Nice sharp withers
Strong chine
Strong, level top-line
Uphill
Good legs, I especially like her forelegs. Nice angle in the rear legs
REALLY nice strong pasturns
Good brisket, I think it would be a lot more visible if her front legs were set further back 
Overall I really like her front end aside from having a neck shorter than what I like
Tight elbows

*Cons:*
Steep rump, and just a teeny bit short for my tastes
I think there is some slight toe out in the rear?
Could be more feminine, especially in the face-jaw region. Mostly due to a slight lack of angularity.
Needs a bit longer neck
Could use some longer bone pattern
I would like to see a more wedge shape to her

And definitely for a show, take a little more hair off her "paintbrush" not the length of the hair, just shave a bit more off so it starts closer to the end of her tail, if that makes sense  For some reason my eye just kept going back to that! 
And I also probably missed a lot, still learning! 
If I ever get my own computer, I'll probably be on here again! Lol


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yaaayyy! :stars: Because I really didn't want to do it :lol:


I must've scared you with the slimy potato pancake. :lol:

I think you invented "The Lacie Touch", where everything you touch turns awesome.... and picky.  :lol:

Yeah, she toes out a touch in the rear. By the time I got to her tail she really didn't want to behave, so I just let her go. Anyways Lacie and I already talked about how crappily she got clipped. :lol:
Lacie, I think your daughter wants a computer. She's quite the prodigy.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think Lacie should get her daughter a computer ! Haha 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, yeah I know, I'll get her a computer when I get her a phone :lol: I'm getting to it I swear, but for now, I obviously don't want her to have contact with the outside world! :ROFL:

I was procrastinating, and by the time I came back in I was tired :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If she had contact with the outside world... :ROFL: That could be disastrous!

And Lacie, you're still expected to do some judging, your daughter is awesome and all, but you're fantastic.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

:lol: you guys crack me up 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Hey Lindsey, ignoring what was already said, you should give it a go before I *make* Lacie do it. Cat's out of the bag when she shows up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Better hurry


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Speak of the devil :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nah, I think I'm gonna pass. I don't want to be totally embarrassed at the moment haha. You should just make another thread about one of your other goats  after all, I already looked at what Lacie's daughter said :lol: 

What is your daughters name Lacie?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She's the only one I have clipped. :lol: I still think that you should do it, you have to start somewhere, and it'd be a good learning experience. If it makes you feel better I can try to find you my first time to look (and laugh) at. :lol:

I'm going to call her daughter "Girl Child", even if she does tell us. Same reason I say Baby Gray IV, because it's more fun.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> She's the only one I have clipped. :lol: I still think that you should do it, you have to start somewhere, and it'd be a good learning experience. If it makes you feel better I can try to find you my first time to look (and laugh) at. :lol:
> 
> I'm going to call her daughter "Girl Child", even if she does tell us. Same reason I say Baby Gray IV, because it's more fun.


:lol: ok, can you wait like 15 min? Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Sure thing  I have some stuff to do anyway, so when I'm back...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok 


Cons - 

she has a steep rump

She toes out in the back a little

Front legs seem positioned too far forward 


Pros-

Seems to have a fairly level top line

nice angularity in the back

Nice neck?

Nice brisket



I can already tell that was terrible  Now, you and Lacie can embarrass me :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Her neck could be a smidgen longer, but it's not bad. And her brisket is nearly nonexistent :lol: Now, her rump isn't perfect, but it's a lot better than most of the goats around here that I've seen. Anything else you were iffy about or had no clue? I'd like to make this a good learning experience.. :shades:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Her neck could be a smidgen longer, but it's not bad. And her brisket is nearly nonexistent :lol: Now, her rump isn't perfect, but it's a lot better than most of the goats around here that I've seen. Anything else you were iffy about or had no clue? I'd like to make this a good learning experience.. :shades:


All of it ! haha


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Goodness girl, specifics! Once Lacie demonstrates her wicked skills, I highly advise asking questions.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, what should the brisket look like ? :shock:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Simply put, it should extend past her fore legs. I'll go grab you a picture of a doe who has good brisket extension.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

These should be decent enough examples, couldn't find the one I wanted...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think Sheriann could be used as the better example, clearer picture


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Go to the bucks page on asheracres.com, Forte's grand dam, needs to be blended more smoothly, but yeah.

Enough examples Lacie, get to judging.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks  That helped


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Eh, fine.... :type:

*Cons:*
Bit of a steep rump, so I would like her to be more level from hips to pins
Rump could be longer
Needs some more briset
For me, the rear legs have a touch too much angulation
Slight rear toe out
Could have a bit longer neck
Needs a bit more angularity, more so in the jaw for a more chiseled appearance
Possibly just an optical illusion going on but a little after midway on her spine looks to have a slight raise :chin:
Needs a bit more length of bone

*Pros:*
Nice uphill stature
Nice sharp withers
Good strength in the chine
Strong topline (aside from that little raise I was seeing, could be me though)
Nice straight forelegs
Good depth in the rear barrel for her age
Fair body capacity, though she could be just a bit bigger bodied.
Nice, deep heart girth
Flat, smooth shoulder blades and elbows
Smooth point of shoulder
Clean blending from the neck to the brisket
Neck blends nicely into the shoulders and withers
Chest floor blends nicely into the heart girth
Girth blends well into the rest of her body into the rear barrel
Good flank
Fair amount of femininity
Looks to be level, thurl to thurl
Very strong, upright pasturns
A cleaner clip would show off her dairyness 
Pallets line up correctly
She has a nice leanness to her general appearance, while being in good flesh
Nice breed character
Color conforms 

And if you have front and rear pics, we could've gotten into the width of the chest, power in the front end, strength, width between the hocks, escutcheon, arch, height, actual judgement of thurls, spring of rib etc.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lacie's so awesome...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Welp....She's got a nice long neck. Yeeaah, that's all I got  . She's a pretty doe by the way...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Fine Lacie, you come hold the goat and I'll take some pictures.  But I agree, you're awesome.
"Color conforms" ? Really?! :ROFL: And I know, bad job clipping, the whole jaw face area might just be because of that :lol:
I really like how the pros list is longer than the cons, even if some of the pros were completely obvious.. :lol: No crap a two tone conforms to the standard!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That wasn't actually real from a judging point of view :lol: But non the less, it is important! Had you tried to pass an all white or togg colored doe, that wouldn't fly :shades: 
It really would have been more to go over for you had you gotten those two other very important, completely critical, almost vital.... pictures!  :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Fine, I'll go see if can snag someone to hold the brat, but you're going to settle for crappy phone pictures!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How dare you give me crappy pictures to work with! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So the neighbor has seven kids that are always out and running around, but when I actually need one, they disappear! So, even crappier pictures! :lol: And she was dancing around when I took the rear one.


----------

